# Some of my non-rodent finds (mostly herps)



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

I admit it, I'm into mice, but they are a recent passion and will never replace my love for finding reptiles and amphibians in the wild. I want to take a moment to share some of my favorite finds with you.

Most of you in the US have probably seen a snapping turtle cross the road at some point or another. They are still pretty common but roads are a serious danger to most turtles. Not only do turtles get killed crossing roads on their way to lay eggs but the banks of roads attract females because they look like a perfectly normal exposed sandy surface that historically was ideal for them to lay their eggs on.









Gray Treefrogs are one of my favorite amphibians. Here's a shot of a calling male in June a few years back.









Spiny Softshell Turtle basking along a causeway.









And a Stinkpot, or Common Musk Turtle, or Stinky Jim. Whatever you call it, they do have a bit of an odor...









Eastern Indigo Snake









I always thought that spadefoot toads looked awfully sad.









Probably my favorite amphibian of all time, the Green Salamander. This is the only one I have ever found.









Eastern Coachwhip









Baby copperhead









Some gartersnakes getting ready to do the dirty









Leucistic Blue-spotted Salamander









Normal Blue-spotted Salamander









Spotted Salamander laying eggs









Jefferson Salamander next to her eggs









Flying Salamander









Alligator









Eastern Coralsnake









Yellow-phase Timber Rattlesnake









Black-phase Timber Rattlesnake









Baby Timber Rattlesnake









And a Saw-whet Owl









I could keep going, my supply of herp pictures is pretty long and the stories behind each one are even longer. Perhaps I'll share some of the stories here some time.

Cheers!


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Those are some awesome creatures. I would love to hear the stories behind them. That owl is stunning! I've always loved owls.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

NICE! My goal this spring is to try more herping trips! Great times! You are lucky to have the ability to travel so much and capture those nice southern herps! I love that indigo!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful, expressive photos! I love seeing snakes, turtles, and other small animals, in the wild. My dad was the one pointing out the ones I would have missed, while telling their stories. Having snakes drop in your canoe was not always as pleasant, but definitely eventful. I'm still surprised I never thought anything about swimming with alligators. They were just so common, and always there.

-Zanne


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fantastic pictures you have amazing wild life in the usa


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

garter snakes all ways look like they have an evil expression to me. I like the black snake


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice pictures! I'm the same way, Herps before Rodents lol. I love the shots with the garter snakes.


----------

